# Biopsy of Salivary Gland 42400 vs 76942 w/10022



## kkfremane

Rad Rpt Reads:

 ULTRASOUND   SALIVARY GLAND NEEDLE BIOPSY
 Indication: Bilateral parotid nodules.
 Findings: Informed consent was obtained. Next, using local anesthesia and direct ultrasound visualization fine-needle aspirations were performed of the nodule in the right and left parotid lobes. The patient tolerarted the procedure well.

 Impression: Successfu fine needle aspiration of the bilateral parotid nodules.


Thanks in advance for any advice on coding this for the Radiologist.


----------



## dpeoples

kkfremane said:


> Rad Rpt Reads:
> 
> ULTRASOUND   SALIVARY GLAND NEEDLE BIOPSY
> Indication: Bilateral parotid nodules.
> Findings: Informed consent was obtained. Next, using local anesthesia and direct ultrasound visualization fine-needle aspirations were performed of the nodule in the right and left parotid lobes. The patient tolerarted the procedure well.
> 
> Impression: Successfu fine needle aspiration of the bilateral parotid nodules.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice on coding this for the Radiologist.




I would code 42400/76942

HTH


----------



## Rajebpt

*fna salivary gland*

i would code 10022,10022-59/76942 for bilateral fna of salivary gland.  FNA performed in any area goes with code 10022 only. 
   in the above case their is no mention of core taken to code 42400.


----------



## Hank

*Coder*

One of our providers has performed an ultrasound with guidance using 76536 and 76942. He also did a FNA. Can I code the FNA 10022 59 and not use the 76942 or do we need the distinction of the fine needle?


----------



## tmlbwells

Ultrasound guidance for a biopsy if 76942.  The 76536 is for an ultrasound of the soft tissues of the neck.  The aspiration of a nodule would be 10022.  I would code it the same way the Rajebpt has it.


----------



## donnajrichmond

kkfremane said:


> Rad Rpt Reads:
> 
> ULTRASOUND   SALIVARY GLAND NEEDLE BIOPSY
> Indication: Bilateral parotid nodules.
> Findings: Informed consent was obtained. Next, using local anesthesia and direct ultrasound visualization fine-needle aspirations were performed of the nodule in the right and left parotid lobes. The patient tolerarted the procedure well.
> 
> Impression: Successfu fine needle aspiration of the bilateral parotid nodules.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice on coding this for the Radiologist.



code 10022 and 76492 x 2 
There is a parenthetical note under 42400 to use 10022 for fine needle aspiration. 

Donna J Richmond


----------

